

Donate to the Pizza for GitHub Fund - chrisparallax
https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraisers/pizza-for-github

======
chrisparallax
We're trying to raise money to get the GitHub Ops team some delicious pizza
for their on-going hard work mitigating the attack traffic.

Would be great if you could spare anything.

(We realise chinese food might have been better/ironic haha)

